# BMW M3 GTS Unveiled



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

:thumbdwn:

Sorry for the cynicism, but they shot at the GT3RS and failed. Horribly. 

That being said, I'll wait for the full product to roll off the line before I cast a final judgment, but I'm not impressed so far. Like I could afford it anyway


----------

